# Ipamorelin information



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm going to use ipamorelin but does it have to be taken everyday or should be used just 5 days from Monday to Friday?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lukebeast said:


> Hi guys, I'm going to use ipamorelin but does it have to be taken everyday or should be used just 5 days from Monday to Friday?


Ipamorelin is a 3rd generation GHRP thus to be any use needs to be used either in boom doses (2-4mg) or saturation dosing (1mcg per kg) multiple times a day (best with a GHRH)

how often you take it is again down to the individual, better results will be seen if you take it every day opposed to 5 days a week but many do only take it Mon through Fri with no issue


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

And an another question... Is it ok if I store the unmixed vials in my bedroom at room temperature? I'll use it in 4-5 months


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lukebeast said:


> And an another question... Is it ok if I store the unmixed vials in my bedroom at room temperature? I'll use it in 4-5 months


No mate keep in avcool place


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

fridge or refrigerator?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

is it better to do a boom dose or multiple injections ? or maybe no difference ?

if taking 2mg for boom dose , how much grf1-29 would you take and is the eating protocols the same ?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Lukebeast said:


> fridge or refrigerator?


I keep the mixed vial in the fridge and powder in the freezer in general. The unmixed vials could be in the fridge too. Please don't say you can't do this because you haven't told your other half!!!

As already mentioned you can take it Mon through Fri, however I was training with someone that went from 7 days a week x3 shots a day to only 5 days a week and they actually noticed a difference. I also could see the difference after some time.

Good luck


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

oxy2000 said:


> is it better to do a boom dose or multiple injections ? or maybe no difference ?
> 
> if taking 2mg for boom dose , how much grf1-29 would you take and is the eating protocols the same ?


I've found pinning x3 daily to work better for me.


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I keep the mixed vial in the fridge and powder in the freezer in general. The unmixed vials could be in the fridge too. Please don't say you can't do this because you haven't told your other half!!!
> 
> As already mentioned you can take it Mon through Fri, however I was training with someone that went from 7 days a week x3 shots a day to only 5 days a week and they actually noticed a difference. I also could see the difference after some time.
> 
> Good luck


I can keep them in the refrigerator and also in the fridge, it was just to know


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Lukebeast said:


> I can keep them in the refrigerator and also in the fridge, it was just to know


Ah that's cool!! Too many people hide this stuff!! Haha. They always find peptides and gh trickier with the whole fridge thing!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

keep the unmixed powder in the freezer and the mixed in the fridge although you can keep GHRP at room temp for a few months.....

the difference between multiple shots at saturation dose through the day and a boom shot of 2-4mg is not huge but there is a difference, imo if using decent peptides boom dosing 2-3 times a week will give good results


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

and what would you say the mod grf1-29 be in comparrison on a boom dose


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

boom dosages is also a lot more convenient rather than doing it 3x per day every day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oxy2000 said:


> and what would you say the mod grf1-29 be in comparrison on a boom dose


You only need a small amount of ghrh with the boom dose, a dose of 100mcg is fine



lukeyybrown1 said:


> boom dosages is also a lot more convenient rather than doing it 3x per day every day


it is more convenient but it is only a boom dose at a dose of 2-4mg or more, any less and you won't get the effect, so more convenient but far more costly


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> You only need a small amount of ghrh with the boom dose, a dose of 100mcg is fine
> 
> it is more convenient but it is only a boom dose at a dose of 2-4mg or more, any less and you won't get the effect, so more convenient but far more costly


You're damn right about the cost with boom dosing.


----------



## gmmonkey (May 7, 2008)

if running cjc dac 2x wk, is it worth adding mod pre bed with ipam for a boom does?

Pscarb, you mention boom dose 2 - 3 times a week @ 2-4mg, might be a silly Q but I assume every day is better... nothing I'm missing to be aware of it running it ED?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> You only need a small amount of ghrh with the boom dose, a dose of 100mcg is fine
> 
> it is more convenient but it is only a boom dose at a dose of 2-4mg or more, any less and you won't get the effect, so more convenient but far more costly


What's the theory behind boom dosing paul? Does it encourage a big increase in igf levels or something?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Read my article buddy I have edited it to include BOOM dosing


----------



## Lukebeast (Dec 15, 2014)

Is it ok to take the b4 bed shot and then eat just protein and fats (nuts) immediately after?( no carbs)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lukebeast said:


> Is it ok to take the b4 bed shot and then eat just protein and fats (nuts) immediately after?( no carbs)


No as both Carbs and Fats blunt the GH pulse, wait 20min and you will be fine


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> No as both Carbs and Fats blunt the GH pulse, wait 20min and you will be fine


Read @Pscarb 's article. It's great and explains everything clearly!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gmmonkey said:


> if running cjc dac 2x wk, is it worth adding mod pre bed with ipam for a boom does?
> 
> Pscarb, you mention boom dose 2 - 3 times a week @ 2-4mg, might be a silly Q but I assume every day is better... nothing I'm missing to be aware of it running it ED?


no mate, there is a upper limit to using so much IPAM, more is not always better


----------



## gmmonkey (May 7, 2008)

Glad I asked! Thanks!


----------

